# Al Mohler On NPR Debating Genesis and a Historical Adam



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks to Mark Van Der Molen for highlighting this transcript of an interview done on NPR with Dr. Mohler and a panel including a Professor at Calvin College.

Christians Divided Over Science Of Human Origins : NPR


----------



## arapahoepark (Oct 9, 2012)

Funny how one of the guys has to change his mind and say Adam didn't exist because hes married to a biologist.
Thanks for posting!


----------



## AThornquist (Oct 9, 2012)

Mohler is a smart man. I don't know if I'd like to debate him about anything, especially if he's right!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 9, 2012)

I got to take classes from him! Mohler, an SBC man, led me to being Reformed! Isn't that great?


----------



## ChariotsofFire (Oct 9, 2012)

Great to see Mohler defending the Word of God!


----------



## yeutter (Oct 9, 2012)

One of the few times that Christians are allowed to give a defense of the Christian understanding of origins on NPR. It is not just PBS but also NPR that should be defunded.


----------

